# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: CapaCity-bussiin kaikista ovista

## RSS

CapaCity-bussiin kaikista ovista

Jokeri-linjalla 550, Itäkeskus - Oulunkylä - Westendinasema, ajaa perjantaista 26.2. alkaen torstaihin 4.3. asti Mercedes Benz CapaCity-nivelbussi, johon voi nousta sisään kaikista ovista. Bussin kaikilla neljällä pariovella on matkakortin lukijalaitteet, joten matkan maksaminen käy samoin kuin raitiovaunussa.

CapaCity-bussi lähtee matkustajaliikenteeseen iltapäivällä 26.2. ja 27.2.- 3.3. se ajaa varhaisaamusta puoleenyöhön. Viimeisenä päivänään linjalla torstaina 4.3. bussi ajaa n. klo 14 asti.

HSL tutkii avorahastuskokeilulla, kuinka paljon liikennettä on mahdollista nopeuttaa, mikäli matkustajat pääsevät sisään myös muualta kuin etuovesta. Oletuksena on, että jonot lyhenevät, jolloin lyhenee myös aika, jonka bussi seisoo pysäkeillä. Matkustajien sisään astumista helpottaa myös se, CapaCityn lattia niiaa.

Kertalippu on myös CapaCity-bussissa ostettava kuljettajalta.

550 on valittu CapaCityn linjaksi, koska se on tiheästi liikennöity ja eräänä tulevaisuuden vaihtoehtona on pohdittu, että linjalla siirryttäisiin raideliikenteeseen. HSL kokeilee CapaCityn avulla, onko pitkällä nivelbussilla mahdollista päästä raitiotiemäiseen liikenteeseen. Matalalattiaisella CapaCityllä on pituutta 19,5 metriä ja paikkoja on lähes 200 matkustajalle.

Auto on rakennettu lisäämällä nivelbussiin ylimääräinen takamoduuli. Bussissa on neljä akselia, joista kaksi on ohjattavia, joten CapaCity kulkee liikennevirrassa yhtä ketterästi kuin 18-metrinen nivelbussi.

HSL kysyy kokeilun aikana sekä matkustajien että kuljettajien mielipiteitä avorahastuksesta ja nivelbussista. Matkustajakysely toteutetaan lomakkeilla, joita jaetaan bussissa matkan aikana. HSL toivoo matkustajilta aktiivista palautetta.

HSL:llä on CapaCity-kokeilussa yhteistyökumppaninaan Veho Group Oy Ab:n lisäksi linjaa 550 liikennöivä Nobina Finland Oy.


CapaCity-bussin lähdöt 26.2.  4.3. (pdf): Liite 713

Linjan 550 pysäkkiluettelo ja reittikartta



Lue koko uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## hylje

Tätä voisi seuraavaksi laajentaa Jokerille yleensä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tätä voisi seuraavaksi laajentaa Jokerille yleensä.


ehkei 8700:s toimisi ihan yhtä sujuvasti jos kaikista ovista mentäisiin sisään ja ulos

----------


## Knightrider

> ehkei 8700:s toimisi ihan yhtä sujuvasti jos kaikista ovista mentäisiin sisään ja ulos


Näinpä, CapaCity toimii avorahastusmassabussilinjalla paljon paremmin, jos siis ei haluta ratikoihin santsata.

----------


## teme

Tämmöinen kuva Istanbulin BRT:stä tuli vastaan, http://www.omnibusarchiv.de/include....&contentid=531

Tuo vasemmanpuoleinen bussiliikenne on muuten mielenkiintoinen idea. Saisi näppärät vaihdot ratikoihin tai toisiin busseihin.

----------


## Compact

> Tuo vasemmanpuoleinen bussiliikenne on muuten mielenkiintoinen idea. Saisi näppärät vaihdot ratikoihin tai toisiin busseihin.


Vastaavanlaiseen vasenkätiseen runkobussiliikenteeseen olen törmännyt Bogotássa ja hyvin sujuvasti volvot kulkivat. Pysäkit olivat korkealaiturisia ja katettuja sisältäen kaiken tarvittavan infran. Korkean laiturin ansiosta autoihin oli vielä helpompaa astua sisään ja pois kuin jos olisivat olleet mallia matalalattiabussi katuverkossa. Pysäkin lattia on siis tasan samalla korkeudella kuin bussin lattiakin (ilman porrassyvennyksiä) eli on siis "metromainen". Korkealattiaisesta bussista saa "100% matalan", kun pysäkki on korotettu. Ja voidaan käyttää  korkean bussin kaikki edut verrattuna matalan lukemattomiin heikkouksiin. Nobina Finlandin Jokeri olisi Bogotássa vain jokin peräkylän tungoslinja kehnolla käytettävyydellä...

Haetaanpa runkobussilinjan suunnitteluoppia siis vaikkapa Kolumbiasta. Ainakin tässä tapauksessa he ovat valovuoden edellä HSL:ää, ja olleet jo vuosikymmeniä.

----------


## ess

> Pysäkin lattia on siis tasan samalla korkeudella kuin bussin lattiakin (ilman porrassyvennyksiä) eli on siis "metromainen".


Mitens näistä sitten poistutaan poikkeustilanteissa?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mitens näistä sitten poistutaan poikkeustilanteissa?


no kai silleen niinku korkealattiabussista poistutaan.. ei kai siinä sen kummempaa

----------


## Rattivaunu

> HSL tutkii avorahastuskokeilulla, kuinka paljon liikennettä on mahdollista nopeuttaa, mikäli matkustajat pääsevät sisään myös muualta kuin etuovesta. Oletuksena on, että jonot lyhenevät, jolloin lyhenee myös aika, jonka bussi seisoo pysäkeillä. Matkustajien sisään astumista helpottaa myös se, CapaCityn lattia niiaa.


Toivottavasti mahdollisimman moni ymmärtää kuitenkin sen, että yksi täysin "outo" - niin kuljettajille kuin matkustajille - auto reilun viikon aikana ei anna sitä kuvaa, mihin avorahastusratkaisulla laajemmin sovellettuna voitaisiin päästä. En yllättyisi yhtään, jos auto olisi näin yhtäkkiä hitaampi kuin muu Jokeri-kalusto. Kuljettajat arastelevat vierasta menopeliä ja matkustajat ovat täysin pihalla - luultavasti suurin osa tulee vanhasta tottumuksesta edestä sisään. Mutta pian tuo nähdään, miten kokeilu alkaa sujua.

----------


## petteri

> Toivottavasti mahdollisimman moni ymmärtää kuitenkin sen, että yksi täysin "outo" - niin kuljettajille kuin matkustajille - auto reilun viikon aikana ei anna sitä kuvaa, mihin avorahastusratkaisulla laajemmin sovellettuna voitaisiin päästä. En yllättyisi yhtään, jos auto olisi näin yhtäkkiä hitaampi kuin muu Jokeri-kalusto. Kuljettajat arastelevat vierasta menopeliä ja matkustajat ovat täysin pihalla - luultavasti suurin osa tulee vanhasta tottumuksesta edestä sisään. Mutta pian tuo nähdään, miten kokeilu alkaa sujua.


Otaniemessä avorahastus ja kaikista ovista sisäänmeno toimi ihan lennossa. Liki puolet porukasta oli kai kuullut avorahastuksesta ja tajusi käyttää muita ovia.  Pysäkkiajat vaikuttivat lyhentyvän selvästi. Capacity vaikuttaa muuten jykevämmältä ja tasaisemmin kulkevalta ja hiljaisemmalta bussilta kuin tavallinen kalusto.

----------


## Hape

Omakin havaintoni tukevat Petterin havaintoja. Moni matkustaja nousee sisään keski- ja takaovista, osa tarmokkaan autoemännän vinkistä.  Tämän kokemuksen jälkeen kannatan avorahastusta busseissa.
Kyyti on muuten tasaista ja miellyttävää :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hyvä että toimii. Äsken Ilkantien pysäkillä kuvatessani CapaCity saapui viitisen minuuttia hitaammin kuin edellä kulkenut Volvo 8700 LE. Perään 5 minuuttia myöhemmin lähtenyt Volvo otti Mersun kiinni, kuten viimeisestä kuvasta näkyy. On toki selvää, että avorahastus pidemmän päälle tulee nopeuttamaan Jokerin kulkua (kunhan siihen vain siirrytään).

----------


## Knightrider

Ensimmäinen vuoro sujui suhtkoht ongelmitta, vaikka olinkin linjalla vain viimeiset 10min. Vuoro saapui loppujenlopuksi IK:seen 3 minuuttia myöhässä lasketusta ajasta ja lähti sieltä Westendinasemalle 16.03. Kaikki eivät osanneet käyttää muita ovia, vaikka siitä olikin informoitu. Kyyti oli tasaista ja lämmitys pelasi, bussimalli ja avorahastussysteemi olivat oivalliset jokeriruuhkaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Toivottavasti tajuavat nyt myös lipuntarkastajien määrää lisätä kun tuo capa on liikenteessä. Muuten voipi tulla ongelmaa sen suhteen, että pummilla matkustaminen lisääntyy..

----------


## Antero Alku

Kävinpä minäkin eilen kokeilemassa vuorolla, jossa taisi olla enimmäkseen pongaajia kuin oikeita matkustajia.

Edessä on mukavan rauhallista, takana saa nauttia moottoriäänistä. Tilankäyttö on hoidettu matalalattiabussien tapaan niin, että pyörien päällä istutaan seläkkäin. Kun moottori on takana, suurin osa bussista on matalalattiaista. Varsinaisesti korkeata tilaa on vain takana oleva piippuhylly, jossa istutaan moottorin ja vaihteiston päällä.

Takana matkustaminen on huomattavasti miellyttävämpää kuin 2-nivelbussilla. 2-akselinen perävaunu ei keiku pystysuunnassa ja sivuttaisliikekin on rauhallista verrattuna 2-nivelbussiin.

Bussissa on 4 pariovea. Kolmen etummaisen kohdalla on seisomasillat ja nivel on kohtalaisen leveä neljäs seisomasilta. Muualla on istuimia niin paljon kun saa mahtumaan. Bussin kapasiteetti ei kuunaan ole likikään 200, vaikka Mersun sivu niin mainostaa. Seudun kaupunkibussien seisomakapasiteetti on ulkomitoista laskettuna noin 2 hlö/m2. Kun siis lasketaan samalla tavalla, CapaCityn matkustajamäärä on luokkaa 115 hlö seisomapokassa.

CapaCityssä on 20 seisomapaikkaa lisää telibussiin nähden. Jos bussin hinta on 450475 k mutta telibussi noin 250 k, niin rohkenen arvata, että näitä ei nähdä täällä tämän koeajon jälkeen. Jos siis tekee mieli koeajaa, niin kannattaa käydä nyt ja mieluiten ennen mahdollista lakon alkua ensi viikolla.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Bussin kapasiteetti ei kuunaan ole likikään 200, vaikka Mersun sivu niin mainostaa. Seudun kaupunkibussien seisomakapasiteetti on ulkomitoista laskettuna noin 2 hlö/m2. Kun siis lasketaan samalla tavalla, CapaCityn matkustajamäärä on luokkaa 115 hlö seisomapokassa.


No, ainakin alkuun on laskettava oikealla istumapaikkamäärällä. Nobinan mukaan autossa on 53 istumapaikkaa, ei 37+4, kuten Mersun sivuilla. Eli 193 on laskettu eri istumapaikkamäärällä. Nobina ilmoittaa seisomapaikkojen määräksi 123 ja yhteiskapasiteetiksi noin 180. 53:ssa ei kai ole klaffipenkkejä mukana, vaan ne on laskettu vähän isommaksi määräksi seisomapaikkoja.

Eikä kai muutenkaan samaa hlö/m2-lukua käyttää kapasiteetin laskemiseen, koska CapaCityssä suurempi osa pinta-alasta on seisomatilaa, johon matkustajia mahtuu enemmän. Varmasti CapaCityn matkustajakapasiteetti on pinta-alaan nähden paljon suurempi kuin telibussin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No, ainakin alkuun on laskettava oikealla istumapaikkamäärällä. Nobinan mukaan autossa on 53 istumapaikkaa, ei 37+4, kuten Mersun sivuilla.


Niin, mediassa puhutaan koko ajan 200-paikkaisesta bussista. Ei ilmoiteta seisoville matkustajille käytettävissä olevaa pinta-alaa eikä sitä, mikä määrä seisovia matkustajia neliömetrille lasketaan. En ole löytänyt netistä bussin pohjapiirustusta, josta olisi ollut mahdollista edes arvioida näitä asioita.

Mutta on aika helppo laskea, että 53 + 123 = 176. Bussin pituus on 19,5 m eli bussille luvataan pituusmetriä kohden 9 matkustajaa. Kun bussissa on peräkkäin samansuuntaisia istuimia, istuinten jako on 74 cm. Tällä matkalla siis mahtuu matkustamaan 4 istujaa ja yksi seisova matkustaja. Tästä tulee 6,8 hlö/metri. No, onhan ovien kohdalla seisomasillat mutta toisaalta pinta-alaa menee hukkaankin. Takapenkit eivät ole kiinni takaikkunassa, kuljettajan paikka vie osanssa, nivel ei ole koko auton levyinen eikä seisovia matkustajia voi kuljettaa etuikkunassa kiinni.

Käytännössä busseissa kapasiteetti on 5,56,5 hlö/metri, kun otetaan todellisia kiinteitä- ja nivelbusseja ja niiden hyväksyttyjä matkustajamääriä. Helsingissä käytössä olevat raitiovaunut ovat muuten samassa luokassa. Eli kun ollaan realisteja, ei tämä Mersun ihmebussi ole 1,5-kertaa tilavampi kuin muutkaan bussit. Siellä on kaikkien pyörien päällä vastakkain istuttavat penkit, jotka eivät ole niin tehokkaita kuin samansuuntaiset. Takana moottori vie tilaa, ja ovien edessä ei voi seistä, sillä ne eivät silloin edes sulkeudu.

Eli kerrotaan 19,5 m x 6 hlö/m = 117 hlö. Jokerin nykyisille busseille on kai hyväksytty 95 hlö ja pituutta on 14,5 m? Maksaako tämä Mersu 150.000200.000  enemmän kuin Teli-Volvo ja antaa sillä hinnalla 22 seisomapaikkaa lisää?

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Bussin pituus on 19,5 m eli bussille luvataan pituusmetriä kohden 9 matkustajaa. Kun bussissa on peräkkäin samansuuntaisia istuimia, istuinten jako on 74 cm. Tällä matkalla siis mahtuu matkustamaan 4 istujaa ja yksi seisova matkustaja. Tästä tulee 6,8 hlö/metri. No, onhan ovien kohdalla seisomasillat mutta toisaalta pinta-alaa menee hukkaankin.


Yritetään nyt kuitenkin laskea sitä seisomatilaa, koska on selvää, että sen suurempi määrä muuttaa kapasiteettia ylöspäin. Jos bussissa on 53 paikkaa, se tarkoittaa 13 penkkiriviä. Jos jokaisen penkkirivin väli on 0,74 m, penkit vievät bussista 9,62 metriä. Jäljelle jää siis vielä noin 10 metriä bussia. Jos otetaan siitä 3 metriä pois (moottori, ohjaamo, muuta hukkatilaa), jää jäljelle vielä 7 metriä bussia pelkkää seisomatilaa. Jos oletetaan sen teholliseksi leveydeksi 2,2 metriä, se tekee 15,4 neliömetriä. Plus käytävät penkkien kohdalla: 12 * 0,5 m = 6 neliömetriä.

Jotta 21,4 neliömetriin saataisiin mahtumaan 123 seisomapaikkaa, menee tilaa 0,17 neliömetriä per matkustaja. Todenäköisesti se on vähän enemmän, koska arvioin käytettävän tilan melko varovaisesti. Istuvan matkustajan kohdalla se on noin 0,37 m2, jos oletetaan penkin leveydeksi 50 cm. Eli arvo on ihan järkeenkäypä. Ja oma laskelmasi menee edelleenkin reilusti pieleen, koska arvioit CapaCityn seisomatilan samaksi kuin busseissa keskimäärin. Mutta juuri sitähän siinä on reilusti lisää, eikä oikeastaan mitään muuta. Ja yhden penkin kohdalle varmasti mahtuu kaksi seisovaa matkustajaa. Olen mielestäni sellaisessa bussissa matkustanutkin, mutta voin tarkastaa asian, kun seuraavan kerran pääsen ruuhka-70T:hen. Enkä usko, että on mikään järkevä mitoituslukema, että yksi seisova matkustaja veisi saman verran tilaa kuin istuvakin.

Toinen laskelma: Jos Nobina ilmoittaa kapasiteetiksi 53+123 ja Mersu 37+156, saadaan istuma- ja seisomapaikkojen vaihtosuhteeksi -16/33 = n. -1/2. Istumapaikka veisi siis kaksi kertaa sen verran tilaa kuin seisomapaikka. Siinä suhteessa lukuni 0,17 m2/hlö ja 0,37 m2/hlö ovat ihan samassa kertaluokassa.

Ei tuo tietenkään mikään mitoituskuorma ole; se saattaisi olla lähempänä 140:tä, riippuen nyt siitäkin, kuinka paljon seisomapaikkoja ylipäätään halutaan tarjota.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siinä suhteessa lukuni 0,17 m2/hlö ja 0,37 m2/hlö ovat ihan samassa kertaluokassa.


EU-standardi seisojille busseissa on 0,125 m2/hlö ja seisomapaikat rekisteröidään sen mukaan (olettaen, että mm. bussin kantavuus riittää). Käytännössä Suomessa matkustajat eivät suostu noin tiiviiseen matkustamiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jotta 21,4 neliömetriin saataisiin mahtumaan 123 seisomapaikkaa, menee tilaa 0,17 neliömetriä per matkustaja.


Yleensä ilmoitetaan seisomatila tiheydellä hlö/m2, ja tavallisesti Länsi-Euroopassa käytetään mitoituksessa 4 hlö/m2. 123 hlö / 21,4 m2 = 5,75 hlö/m2. Kuukankon mainitsema EU-standardi 0,125 m2/hlö = 8 hlö/m2! Mikään länsimainen tilaaja ei hyväksy tällaisia lukuja. Itäblokissa käytettiin seisomakapasiteetille 6 hlö/m2, mutta HKL-tilaaja laski viime vuonna 3 hlö/m2 ja lisäksi käytäväleveydestä jätettiin osa laskematta. Eli HKL:n normilla seisojia on enintään 64 hlö.

Olennaisinta on se, että lukuja esitettäsiin niin, että ne ovat vertailukelpoisia. Tätä Mersua on markkinoitu siinä hengessä, että siihen mahtuu kahden bussin matkustajat ja enemmän kuin raitiovaunuun. Se on silkkaa valehtelua, koska Mersun kohdalla lasketaan 1,52 kertainen seisomatiheys vertailulukuihin nähden.

Jos käytetään Mersun seisomatiheyttä 5,75 hlö/m2, saadaan seuraavia matkustajamääriä:
Nr 1-2 raitiovaunu (21 m): 156 hlö
Välipalavaunu (26,5 m): 222 hlö
CapaCity (19,5 m): 176 hlö
Telibussi (14,5 m): 109 hlö

Ja jos käytetään HKL:n seisomatiheyttä 3 hlö/m2 unohtaen käytäväleveysrajoitus, saadaan seuraavia matkustajamääriä:
Nr 1-2 raitiovaunu (21 m): 100 hlö
Välipalavaunu (26,5 m): 140 hlö
CapaCity (19,5 m): 117 hlö
Telibussi (14,5 m): 83 hlö

Mutta nyt siis tätä bussia markkinoidaan puhumalla 200 matkustajasta joita verrataan nykyisen kaluston lukuihin 83140 hlö. No, en epäile hetkeäkään, että HSL menee tuohon retkuun, vaan lopputulos on sama kuin sen edellisen kokeilun kanssa: ei oteta, koska on halvempaa panna ajoon lisää kiinteärunkoisia busseja. Ja 2-nivelbussin kanssa ensimmäiset kehut olivat peräti 300 hlö!




> Ja yhden penkin kohdalle varmasti mahtuu kaksi seisovaa matkustajaa. Olen mielestäni sellaisessa bussissa matkustanutkin, mutta voin tarkastaa asian, kun seuraavan kerran pääsen ruuhka-70T:hen.


Varmaan näitä huippuhetkiä tulee vastaan, mutta liikenteen mitoitusta ei voi perustaa niihin. Noin konkreettisesti voi tätä ahtautta miettiä sillä, että 4 hlö/m2 tarkoittaa samaa kuin että menet seisomaan kapeaan vaatekaappiin. Sekin mielikuva on kumminkin sikäli väärin, että vaatekaappien syvyys on 60 cm, eli se on vielä liian iso tila. EU-normi taas tarkoittaisi, että sen vaatekaapin leveys olisikin vain 25 cm!




> Enkä usko, että on mikään järkevä mitoituslukema, että yksi seisova matkustaja veisi saman verran tilaa kuin istuvakin.


En minäkään, mutta HKL:n normi 3 hlö/m2 on sitä. Mutta kysymys on matkustusmukavuudesta kuin myös siitä, että jokaiselle istumapaikalle on myös päästävä. Siten on pakko olla käytäviä, eikä istuimia voi olla heti ovien takana. Siten tuleekin istumatilan minimivaatimukseksi laskea puolikas käytävästä mukaan. Silloin yhden istumapaikan tilantarve vaunun sisällä on 0,44 m2, ei 0,33 m2.

Jos nyt vielä ajateltaisiin rehellistä ja avointa kaluston kauppaamista, pitäisi ilmottaa minimi- ja maksimimäärät istumapaikoille ja niitä vastaavat seisonta-alat. Ne ovat perusteet, jolla asiansa osaava ostaja hankkii kalustoa, eivät nyt esitetyt huuhaa-mielikuvat.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Varmaan näitä huippuhetkiä tulee vastaan, mutta liikenteen mitoitusta ei voi perustaa niihin.


Ei tietenkään voi, siksi juuri sanoinkin, että mitoituskapasiteetti on aivan eri lukema. Mutta en silti näe mitään järkevää syytä, että kaluston kapasiteetti pitäisi ilmoittaa mitoituskuormina. Mitoituskuormat ovat suunniteltu kysynnän vaihtelua vastaan, mutta kyllä kulkuneuvon kapasiteetti pitää silti ilmoittaa nimenomaan absoluuttisena huippuna. Mitoituskuorman laskenta on suunnittelijan tehtävä. Eri tilaajat kun voivat käyttää eri mitoituskuormia. Esimerkiksi lentokenttäbussina voidaan ihan hyvin käyttää todellista kapasiteettia, koska kysyntä ei vaihtele. Samoin vaikkapa tilausbussina konserttijärjestäjille.

Ja seuraavana onkin sitten kysymys, onko 4 hlö/m2 mitoituskuorman vai todellisen kapasiteetin laskentaan käytettävä arvo. Jos se on mitoituskuorman tiheys, voi todellinen ilmoitettu kapasiteetti ja sen henkilötiheys olla korkeampikin.

Lukujen totta kai täytyy olla yhtenevät, ja olen samaa mieltä siitä, että mediassa näitä liioitellaan ja yksinkertaistetaan. Mutta mielestäni mediassakaan ei tule puhua mitoituskuormista vaan todellisesta kapasiteetista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:07 ----------




> Noin konkreettisesti voi tätä ahtautta miettiä sillä, että 4 hlö/m2 tarkoittaa samaa kuin että menet seisomaan kapeaan vaatekaappiin.


Ei kauhean hyvä mielikuvaesimerkki, koska ahtaassa bussissa vaikutelma on edelleen aivan eri kuin ahtaassa vaatekaapissa, jossa seinät eivät anna periksi ja on kattokin pään päällä. Bussissa henkilömassa asettuu enemmän "astian muotoon" eli siellä kyllä joustetaan sopiviin asentoihin ja kädet voi vapaasti asettaa mihin tahtoo. Käsien levityksen puuttuminen lieneekin vaatekaapin ahtauden tärkein syy. Jos kokeilet mennä kahden 1 m korkean seinän väliin, jotka on asetettu 50 cm päähän toisistaan, ei ahtauden vaikutelma olekaan kovin suuri. Tai kokeilepa asettaa lattialle 4 0,25 m2 pahvilaatikkoa, joihin menet seisomaan 3 muun henkilön kanssa. Ei vielä kovin ahdasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja seuraavana onkin sitten kysymys, onko 4 hlö/m2 mitoituskuorman vai todellisen kapasiteetin laskentaan käytettävä arvo. Jos se on mitoituskuorman tiheys, voi todellinen ilmoitettu kapasiteetti ja sen henkilötiheys olla korkeampikin.


Sanoisin niin, että 4 hlö/m2 on varsin yleisesti hyväksytty joukkoliikenteen seisovien matkustajien toimiva kapasiteetti. Käytännön tilanteessahan on niin, että ihmiset itse päättävät, miten ahtaasti asettuvat. Eli tässä on kysye myös palvelutastosta. Mutta tiehys on myös kulttuurikysymys. Kaukoidässä on ollut käytössä (ehkä jossain on yhä) sisääntyöntäjiä. Ehkä siellä sitten on onnistuttu pusertamaan 8 hlö/m2 kun ihmiset ovat vielä pienenpiä kuin eurooppalaiset. Kun olin lapsi 1960-luvulla, Suomessa sullouduttiin bussiin niin, ettei tarvinnut pitää mistään kiinni, kun ei voinut kaatua. Mutta ei tällainen nykyään toteudu Suomessa eikä muuallakaan Euroopassa. Ihmiset eivät puristaudu toisiaan vasten ja sisään ei sitten enää mahdu, kun hajurako on saavuttanut miniminsä.

Eli ei ole realistista kuvitella, että bussia käytetään suuremmalla kapasiteetilla kuin mihin bussia käyttävät ihmiset suostuvat. Seisomatiheys on siten toteutuva tilastoarvo, joka nyt on 4 hlö/m2. Kuten kaikilla tilastoarvoilla, sillä on tietenkin hajontansa. Varmasti viime päivinä, kun junavuoroista puolet on jätetty ajamatta, ihmiset ovat olleet valmiita sulloutumaan tiheämpään kuin silloin, kun tiesivät luottaa seuraavan junan tulevan 10 min kuluttua ja siellä olevan paremmin tilaa.

Pentti O. Savolainen arvioikin Sähkökulkuneuvot-kirjassaan matkustajakapasiteettia sellaisella käsitteellä kuin ylikuormitettavuus. Eli miten hyvin on mahdollista, että väline ottaa enemmän matkustajia kuin on suunniteltu normaalitilanteeksi. Tässä mielessä on tietenkin parempi sellaien laite, jossa on suuria seisonta-alueita ja runsaasti mahdollisuus saada kädellä tukea kuin vain kapeita käytäviä joissa tukea saa ainoastaan selkänojista.

Eli kaiken kaikkiaan, rehellisintä on kertoa seisoville matkustajille varattu pinta-ala eikä alkaa esittää matkustajamääriä, jotka voivat toteutua esim. kehitysmaaolosuhteissa.

Antero

----------

